# Hog ATV



## thomasr (Feb 24, 2005)

Does anybody know anything about the KPX Hog brand of 4-wheelers?  They got a brand new 250cc, 4X2 unit for $1850 (ebay).  Generally if it sounds too good to be true it usually is.  Still, check it out,

         REX

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6726&item=4530448688&rd=1


http://www.kpxmotors.com/hog.html


----------



## Kdog (Feb 24, 2005)

You may also want to check out Kymco.  We got the boys a 150 with disc brakes for a fair price.  They have a 250 model as well.  Don't forget that some auto parts stores are carrying some of the lower price lines as well.

Here are a couple pic's of the boy's atv.  Tom will be on this one at the Hog Hunt. this weekend.

Kdog


----------



## thomasr (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks Kdog.  Are you happy with the Kymco?  Is it easy to get worked on and get parts for?  That would be my biggest concern about getting one of the not-big-name- brands...parts and service.  I'm fairly mechanically inclined, but if you can't find/get parts. Still gotta wonder about that Hog 250.  Thanks.
                        REX


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 25, 2005)

*Atv*

saw one up close at the motorcycle show the other weekend at North Atlanta Trade Center in Gwinette County...I didn't think it would last too long under harsh conditions, but under ideal riding conditions (which defeats the purpose)...it would suffice.   for the $ low end...it's ok!   just my .02


----------



## thomasr (Feb 26, 2005)

Boneboy,
       Which one did you see at the shot...the Kymco or the KPX Hog?  Durability deffinatley has to be factored in to the cost. As a rule I don't abuse my equipment, but at the same time it better be able to take what I do put it through.
                  REX


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 27, 2005)

it was the HOG 250 I believe


----------



## Kdog (Feb 28, 2005)

Thomasr, that was our concern when we started looking.  My uncle actually found these for us, and the parts are stocked.  You don't have to order them.  I can get with him to see where he got it.  He lives in Henty county and I know that it came a little south of him.  The dealer has been selling these for around 3 years.

Kdog


----------



## camo93 (Feb 28, 2005)

*Atv*

I saw these four wheelers in the cycle trader a couple of months back... Some dealership south of Atlanta was selling them.. I'll try to locate the magazine and post.. For the price, I don't think you can beat them.. The biggest thing for me is using it to scout, carry a stand or two, and getting my butt to the stand... but I don't use my four wheeler to much as a work-horse away so this would be great for me.. 

Kdog- if you find the place that sells these, let us know... Thanks for the post..

Brad


----------



## thomasr (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks ya'll...I'd be real interested in getting a look at one for myself.  Kdog, what Auto parts store was selling them? Was it one of the chain stores or a local owned?  I'm really "cheap" by nature, but at the same time I hate to buy junk.  Needless to say, I stay conflicted a lot.  Thanks again ya'll.

                       REX


----------



## Kdog (Mar 1, 2005)

We got ours at Robert's Kart Shop in Lovejoy.  If you search for Kymco USA, you can find a dealer near you.  I noticed there was one in Macon.  I know Roberts stocks parts for them and services them as well.  Hope this helps.  

The ones at the auto parts places I saw were at Pep Boys.  I sat on one, and my boy's Kemco had more leg/foot room.  The one at Pep Boys (250) was in the $1800-$1900 range.  Not sure about getting parts for them or service though.

Kdog


----------

